# Second Edition Planescape Game



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am currently recruiting players for A Keg of Styx Wash, a Planescape campaign using second edition AD&D.  We are currently working on character creation now.  Come check us out:  akegofstyxwash : A Keg of Styx Wash


----------



## athos (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there, looks like a fun game.  I have some questions though...

What level will you be starting at?  Do you go by level or by experience points?  For example, a rogue would be higher level than a fighter if they had the same xp.   Do you have level limits for other races?

What day will you be playing on?  Will you be using OpenRPG?  If not, what medium will you be using for your game?

I didn't see answers to these on your 4 yahoo posts...  If you decide to use OpenRPG, I would play on Mayhem, just because Mini will give you a free forum to post threads on your game.

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Athos


----------



## athos (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, so first level, play by post game...

Thanks


----------

